# T-shirt supplier(Screenprint & tagging)



## tshirtnewbies (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guy I am new to the game. Any help is appreciated, I am looking for t-shirt suppler with reasonable pricing. 


I am looking for a supplier with low wholesale pricing and capable off taking my custom designs and printing them on t-shirts and other clothing garments. I would also be needing a re-tagging setup.

Which companies do you use?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## 100ANB (Dec 3, 2017)

tshirtnewbies said:


> Hey guy I am new to the game. Any help is appreciated, I am looking for t-shirt suppler with reasonable pricing.
> 
> 
> I am looking for a supplier with low wholesale pricing and capable off taking my custom designs and printing them on t-shirts and other clothing garments. I would also be needing a re-tagging setup.
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks for your interest.
We do contract manufacturing for upcoming brands in Corporate Apparel Range with 3 fabrics :

(1) 100 % Combed cotton
(2) 100 % Micro polyester - Dryfit (Moisture Wicked, Quick Dry) 
(3) 100 % Polyester - NK / Reliance Yarn
(4) 65/35 Poly cotton - Dress Shirts / Pants / uniforms 

In Men's, ladies, Kids etc with MOQ = 72 - 144 - 300 Pieces / Style
(our existing Styles - you can select Assorted Colours & Sizes) 

Launch your brand with our existing 63 products :


Tshirt
Polo
Sports / Athletics / Gym Wear : Tshirt, Polo, Joggers
Hoodies
High Neck Jackets
Plus Size : Men's / Ladies Tshirts / Tops
Uniforms : Dress Shirts, Pants, Hospital Scrubs,
Graphic Printed T-shirt, Hoodies
Racing T-shirt, Polo (Sublimation Print) on 220 GSM Dryfit NK RL Polyester fabrics

Please send detailed inquiry GSM + Fabric % + Qty

Regards 

Shailesh Pradhan 
+91-8698-350664
[email protected] 






Mastitees – Tshirt for every Fun !







mastitees.com












Podkart


Podkart.in Dropshipping Tshirt Supplier India




podkart.in











Products – Treasure Trove







treasuretroveart.com




HAND PAINTING ON MARBLE WITH WOODEN FRAME + GIFT BOX






Mastitees – Tshirt for every Fun !







mastitees.com




GRAPHIC PRINTED - T-SHIRTS / HOODIES etc 









podkart Collections


Recently Added Wedding Tshirt Design123 Products Watching TV11 Products Walking11 Products Tshirts10 Products Travelling11 Products Tennis11 Products Swimming11 Products Stamp collecting11 Products…




podkart.in




200 category = 12,000 PRINTED MOCK-UP selections of - GRAPHIC PRINTED - T-SHIRTS etc

Customize Now - Podkart - Print on demand Drop shipping and Fulfillment in India | Tshirts | Hoodies | Croptops | TankTops
UPLOAD YOUR DESIGNS AND WE PRINT FOR YOU & SHIP WORLD WIDE.


----------

